# Can someone help me identify these shingles?



## SoxFan44 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm wondering what type of shingles these are. You may not be able to tell from the picture, but the dimension of each shingle is approx. 24" long, 3-4" exposed. These aren't 3 tab, it's almost like a single tab shingle, for lack of a better word. 

I'm wondering who makes/made these, and if I can still buy them. Thanks!

Edit: Link to photo:
https://picasaweb.google.com/101427...authkey=Gv1sRgCOSlhYiimKjMlgE&feat=directlink


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

That shingle is a standard strip shingle (3-tab) without the cutouts.

Also known as a "No cutout" shingle.They are a 25yr shingle.

The only manufacture and brand I have used is the CertainTeed Jet 25. 


Your roof looks like it was a rack installation.


----------



## SoxFan44 (Aug 22, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> That shingle is a standard strip shingle (3-tab) without the cutouts.
> 
> Also known as a "No cutout" shingle.They are a 25yr shingle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, just one more question. What do you mean by a 'rack installation'?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

IMO your shingles resemble the dimensional since the cutouts have not been removed creating the bond lines like the traditional strip shingle (3-tab)then it should be stair stepped like the dimensional architecture style shingle.

Running your shingles straight up the roof in columns, is called "racking". It has been around as long as there have been three-tabs, which were designed to be lined up nice and straight. 

When they're not, they look just awful and you don't have to be an expert to notice it. Even your neighbor, (who doesn't know anything about roofing), knows those tabs are supposed to be straight!

Racking is the best way to keep them straight. When a shingle is out of alignment, it is easy to spot and can be corrected on the very next column.

But manufacturers' don't like racking. This goes back to the days when quality control of the granule colors wasn't as good as it is now. Slight variations in shading were less apparent when the stair step method was used, so that is what they specified then, and they still do,

Although racking is a common trade practice, it occasionally becomes an issue.The rack method shows a pattern with the vertical method and IMO they blend much better stair stepped. 

For a strip shingle to be racked the start row that runs vertical would have a 6" offset.The installer would run each row verticle the entire way across the roof.

Some material calls for a rack method but those are generally your premium high end shingles.


----------



## BCIDallas (Sep 8, 2011)

RoofMaster nails another one.


----------

